# fishing report: boyer lake



## sluggermn (Jul 9, 2005)

took the kids to boyer lake, just east of hawley/lake park, right off of hwy 10 and got the BIG goose egg! 
nothing.... nada.... zip....

I dont feel too bad tho every one we talked to coming off the lake and people we met who were out fishing were getting nothing at all either.


----------

